# Chapman Wow!



## wannabe2 (Mar 24, 2008)

I go the promo cd in the mail. I asked for it. WOW! Where did these students get the acting talent? 

I'd give anything to go and be a part of this place. I haven't gotten an answer back, but if it isn't what I'd hope I'm gonna reapply.


----------



## theswillmerchant (Mar 24, 2008)

We get our talent from LA.  There are so many actors who are willing to work for free, its ridiculous.  I just got done shooting my first year grad project which is a 3 page script and I had probably 30 people audition for the 2 parts.  I ended up with two great actors who were easy to work with.


----------



## SD Grad (Mar 24, 2008)

Wannabe,

Whom did you call or email to get the promotional DVD?


----------



## wannabe2 (Mar 25, 2008)

I called the "grad student line" at Dodge. 

Believe me after you see some of the sample films you'll cream your jeans!!!

I still haven't heard, but am not hopeful at this point. I really want to go here!!!


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 25, 2008)

i haven't watched the dvd yet....it's sitting on my desk and i keep ,"i'll get around to it"


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 25, 2008)

Of the three I watched, I thought they were all exceedingly well made.

The Line was, by far I thought, the most real and compelling and human and entertaining of the three.

Mamitas was not up my alley.

And Eater was OK, but the "officers" were so far from resembling anything ACTUAL or REAL that I couldn't get into it.


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree with Bartleby, 

The line was incredible. 

Mamitas had it's clever moments but overall kind of cartoonish and full of stereotypes (while trying to do the opposite). 

Eater was really really good looking! color corrections etc. = very edible eye candy. 
The plot... kinda shallow and formulaic, though well done. 

The negotiator again was very good looking and I love the lead. The story... unfortunately again... two cent Freudian **** that makes Star Wars look profound. 

I forget the fifth one.


----------



## wannabe2 (Mar 25, 2008)

The negotiator was really good, I think it's Mamasitas was good, but reminscent of another film.


----------



## jsirkin (Mar 25, 2008)

I watched them all, and I agree that The Line was the best one on there. All looked good technically though.


----------

